# Fish in the bayous?



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm coming down to fish in a few weeks and I've never fished Choctawhatchee bay later than early August before. 

I know that the tropical depressions/hurricanes out there between now and then are big variables, but wonder if I can generally expect to find the fish in many of the same places as in July and August, or whether to expect either a movement up the bayous or out toward the pass with cooler night time temps?

2nd question - is it generally correct to expect that if these storms deliver a lot of rain that the fresh water dumping into the bay will generally push the fish to the south end of the bay?

3rd question - Once you get past the mouth of a bayou, they seem to be to be fairly featureless. When the fish are up in the bayous, how do you target them?


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Come on guys, I didn't ask for anyone's spots, just a little seasonal information. All I read about movement this time of year is in Mobile Bay. Since it's a N/S body with rivers rather than bayous, I am looking for general information related to Choctawhatchee bay and it's bayous.


----------



## Jtgritter (May 6, 2011)

I'm new to the area and have been fishing mostly offshore since I got my boat back in March, but plan to start hitting the bay fishing hard here in the next couple months. From my understanding you are correct, when we get a lot of rain, the fishing can be better in the Santa Rosa sound. I know that the redfish are starting to show up in the pass with the big ones being caught on the outgoing tide. I plan on going a couple times here in the next week so I'll let you know if I have any luck.


----------



## jacks (Nov 11, 2010)

for fishing the bayous. tend to get more in the early morning right at sun rise. with all of the rain would prob work the sound something like shoreline park area. at sun rise do well with top waters on the grass flats look for the schools of mullet or any thing hitting the top will see alot right at sunrise. alot of time if u see mullet schools there are reds and trout under them. I tend to fish light tackle 8 lb line. after the top water bite stops switch to soft plastics any kind of structure on the bottom. hope this helps. good luck


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

For C-bay, when it rains like what just got dumped on us, vis is about zero and that usually means catfish, period. The only clean water you'll find is the East Pass area on a incoming tide IF the water in the gulf isn't dirty. Fishing in the bayous: structure, docks, bridges, points, dropoffs, seagrass areas. Outside of the bayous, see above, you'll find more grass beds tho. Beware the onshore afternoon blow in the bay, it can get nasty.

Here's some secret info.....http://www.nighthawkpublications.com/journal/journal140-4.htm


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Its the Auburn sign that delayed the response.. lol


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks, good stuff. Bayou info. makes complete sense and is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

